# Out training a bad diet and no training plan



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all, thought I would start a new log.

I am guy in his mid 30s, just try to fight age and have fun and the same time. If i can look good at the same time then that's a bonus.

I will get photos up soon as they are on my phone.

I wanted to weigh myself yesterday but the scales weren't working at the gym, but I ma some where between 88-90KG i guess after 4 weeks with little training and a bit off the rails. I'm 5.7 (get the midget jokes out the way).

I'm going to see what I can achieve with no training and diet plan and rely on instinct in the gym and cardio to offset any drinking binges (of which there will be many)

current on cycle of 250mg test e PW


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Quick training catch up

Sunday -

roadcycling - 40km

Monday weights

Bench 100KG x 5 x 10

Chins x 50

calves

cable rows

Tuesday

circuit training

Weds

Cycling 25km

more detail and potential food porn in the next updates


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbed, let's have more weight training and less bicycle stories this time.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Hi all, thought I would start a new log.
> 
> I am guy in his mid 30s, just try to fight age and have fun and the same time. If i can look good at the same time then that's a bonus.
> 
> ...


In


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow youre only just on the chart.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

5'6 crew checking iN.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Wow youre only just on the chart.


harsh 

i'm actually 5'7 i think, i don't know why i posted.

wait i'll go measure


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tfw only 6'1", I'll never know the 6'2" true master-race status. Feels.

Agree with Robbie too, leave that gay cycling sh!t behind.

In.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Woo hoo, 5' 7"

4 more to go


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Subbed, let's have more weight training and less bicycle stories this time.


be warned, this is going to be a cardio intensive log.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh Tommy, why is it everytime i am in cahoots with you, you have to do something that brings unwanted shame upon us


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


>


lol the manlet rage is strong

tfw 6ft1 krew


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Oh Tommy, why is it everytime i am in cahoots with you, you have to do something that brings unwanted shame upon us


We are the elite, no shame needed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Can someone advise on what's best for my cycle.

I need to order most mast as i am out, but am considering tren as well. So maybe a TTM rip blend is the best option?

TTM seems a lot more cost effective, but not sure i want to worry about clearance times when I have the baby. So maybe a rip blend is better?

Or should i stick to a good thing and stay with Mast/test?

I plan to do a lot of cardio so that that's my only concern with tren.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Can someone advise on what's best for my cycle.
> 
> I need to order most mast as i am out, but am considering tren as well. So maybe a TTM rip blend is the best option?
> 
> ...


Just go for some Masteron on its own, even I am more vascular with my fat ass, and holding onto muscle nicely and looking 'alright' tbh. If you get Enth aswell it won't be expensive.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Can someone advise on what's best for my cycle.
> 
> I need to order most mast as i am out, but am considering tren as well. So maybe a TTM rip blend is the best option?
> 
> ...


Do you not fancy Primo mate? See Sgtsniff and Dead Lee raving about it on here?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Are you going to be roughly trying to hit a certain amount of protein daily? Or not bothered at all!?

What's a typical diet? Or what was yests diet?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

In Simon, look forward to seeing some results


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Do you not fancy Primo mate? See Sgtsniff and Dead Lee raving about it on here?


i would look into it on a cruise. i think mast would be better value for my BF levels.

would love to at some point


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> i would look into it on a cruise. i think mast would be better value for my BF levels.
> 
> would love to at some point


I really fancy it too, I think you need to be say sub 12% to see it work would you say? From what SgtSniff has said he says that it gives more of an aesthic look over the vascular dry look


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

6'2'' - "perfect male height" crew checking IN 

I like to think I looked like I lifted before I started the gear, but does kinda suck having worked my bollocks off for 17" arms when standing next to a little geezer with 14" arms that look as muscular as mine :lol:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> We are the elite, no shame needed.


your lanky ba$tards...

us 5ft 3 cvnts make gains easier than the big dudes :lol:

your still luffily though Tommy :wub:

cheers shaun


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Can someone advise on what's best for my cycle.
> 
> I need to order most mast as i am out, but am considering tren as well. So maybe a TTM rip blend is the best option?
> 
> ...


I'm using seperates that way you can add and take away what and when you want. It'll cost you more but not that much.

Why would you come off when the baby comes anyway? Your an am trainer

And tren a hasn't affected my cardio at all.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I really fancy it too, I think you need to be say sub 12% to see it work would you say? From what SgtSniff has said he says that it gives more of an aesthic look over the vascular dry look


Sgtniff has great genetics and responds well to low doses and dead lee is running it at 1g a week. Primo is fvcking expensive although I'd like to try it too one day


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Sgtniff has great genetics and responds well to low doses and dead lee is running it at 1g a week. Primo is fvcking expensive although I'd like to try it too one day


Yeah he does no doubt about that... I still think that most of this forum uses way to much gear :lol: although I am a newbie aha!

I've priced up running Primo and Test and yeah it's dear but tbh I think for the aesthic looks it's worth it... The stupidly vascular look doesn't appeal to me!

Think if you had legit primo then you could run say 300/400mg a week which wouldn't be that dear!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Yeah he does no doubt about that... I still think that most of this forum uses way to much gear :lol: although I am a newbie aha!
> 
> I've priced up running Primo and Test and yeah it's dear but tbh I think for the aesthic looks it's worth it... The stupidly vascular look doesn't appeal to me!
> 
> Think if you had legit primo then you could run say 300/400mg a week which wouldn't be that dear!


Test/tren a/mast is a cheaper more popular option and if your lucky like me no sides


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

For me 250 test E is plenty, i think i could gain much more size if wanted to without upping the dose there. Mast gives a nice dimension to things.

I have one vial of tren a, i might just order the test and mast and give it a test run and see. i can always order more.

If i have it i will definitely do it.

however pining TTM once a week sounds nice and easy


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> For me 250 test E is plenty, i think i could gain much more size if wanted to without upping the dose there. Mast gives a nice dimension to things.
> 
> I have one vial of tren a, i might just order the test and mast and give it a test run and see. i can always order more.
> 
> ...


I'm starting Apollo rip 450 next week, can't wait! Used their 240 blend before, but like you, I'd rather just pin once a week for convenience.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'm starting Apollo rip 450 next week, can't wait! Used their 240 blend before, but like you, I'd rather just pin once a week for convenience.


maybe Dhacks TTM it is, i might add some extra mast for a little more e control


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HEY GUYS A WEIGHT SESSION

I did a moderate leg session today as i'm still getting back into the swing of things.

*Oly squat narrow*

120KG x 5 x 8

*Hypers *+ 20KG x 3 sets

*Lying leg curls*

40KG x 3 sets

*Calves (leg press)*

120 x 3 x F

*Leg extentions (toes out)*

30 mins cardio after

weighed in at 87.4KG, but was really depleted so not sure if that's a fair representation of my weight.

Still unsure on what to do about the gear. Part of me says just go for the mast, part of me says TTM


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> HEY GUYS A WEIGHT SESSION
> 
> I did a moderate leg session today as i'm still getting back into the swing of things.
> 
> ...


Is it dependant on your goals mate what gear you want to use? Ps what are your goals? :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you're umming and erring about whether to use tren or not, the answer is ALWAYS yes, use tren :devil2:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So day 1 of bad diet. last night at least 10 bottles of Tiger and food from a pub platter. Curry with old work mates tonight :lol:

big bike ride tomorrow I think sorry Robbie


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> So day 1 of bad diet. last night at least 10 bottles of Tiger and food from a pub platter. Curry with old work mates tonight :lol:
> 
> big bike ride tomorrow I think sorry Robbie


#iifym

loljk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> #iifym
> 
> loljk


Lol. Everyone took the **** out of me for stealing anything protein related on the platters. Was a struggle. Mostly chips, nachos and onion rings


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So 2 big night and a day of restaurant eating yesterday, time to get on track.

Gym today

Chins 3 x F

*Bench*

100 x 5

110 x 5

120 x 5

125 x 5

100 RP x 15, 8,6

*EZ curls*

bar +30 x 3 x 8

*single arm preacher curls*

12 x 4 x F

*Pec Dec*

*tricep push downs*

then did 500 cals on the cross trainer and jogged home.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Go with mast 3:1 over test


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Go with mast 3:1 over test


good reminder, i need to get it ordered.

Will leave the tren this time I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> good reminder, i need to get it ordered.
> 
> Will leave the tren this time I think


I would mate, mast worked well last time


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did a spin class this morning, finished an hour ago and still sweating now at my desk. Was really tough, almost quit a few times. that **** is evil

After I did some fluff

rear delts

calves

pull through


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

wasn't feeling in the mood so go in a light legs session

*high bar squat*

100KG x 5

120KG x 5

130KG x 5

140KG x 5

*Leg curls*

*leg extensions*

then did 30 mins on the cross trainer


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

last nights meals was 5 pints, quarters of sausage roll and a cold dinner eaten in the dog house. Followed by a nice night on the sofa. Mrs Pieman doesn't like Tuesday drinking nights.

Gym this morning

*BNP*

50KG x 10

60KG x 10

70KG x 3 x 10

60KG x F

*high pulls*

*tricep push downs*

*Tricep overhead extension*

*cable side raises*

I'm off to here for lunch. Anyone jealous

Welcome to Locanda Locatelli | Locanda Locatelli

I don't think they do tuna and brown rice sadly


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> last nights meals was 5 pints, quarters of sausage roll and a cold dinner eaten in the dog house. Followed by a nice night on the sofa. Mrs Pieman doesn't like Tuesday drinking nights.
> 
> Gym this morning
> 
> ...


Jealous? I fvcking hate restuarants like that - but to be fair I only browsed thee menu and saw the word snail and closed it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Jealous? I fvcking hate restuarants like that - but to be fair I only browsed thee menu and saw the word snail and closed it


Sweet, you enjoy your tescos greek yogurt and i'll have a free michelin starred italian meal made from animals who lived a better life than us :lol:

There is T-bone and sirloin for the less adventurous and some lovely fish options too. I feel like pasta though. Maybe 2 courses would be appropriate as they are a good client


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Sweet, you enjoy your tescos greek yogurt and i'll have a free michelin starred italian meal made from animals who lived a better life than us :lol:
> 
> There is T-bone and sirloin for the less adventurous and some lovely fish options too. I feel like pasta though. Maybe 2 courses would be appropriate as they are a good client


Don't like steaks either, too chewy lol'd. Fish pretty rancid aswell. Pasta though.. I'll take it. And I don't eat tesco greek yogurt!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Don't like steaks either, too chewy lol'd. Fish pretty rancid aswell. Pasta though.. I'll take it. And I don't eat tesco greek yogurt!!!


you should, it's quite nice actually :lol:

You don't like steak? Are you trying to make me hate you?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> you should, it's quite nice actually :lol:
> 
> You don't like steak? Are you trying to make me hate you?


I've just never been a fan, lol. Hache steaks (cos they're like burgers, are good) but no others


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

oh dear, had a binge yesterday cough cough refeed i mean and woke up at nearly 90KG. I guess that what happens when you go to 2 seperate italian restaurants in the same day.

I managed to look good in the morning though, that's all that matters. feeling bloated as **** now.

*CGBP*

100KG x 3 x 8

*chest flies*

*Bicep curls*

*Dumbbell skulls*

*tricep pushdowns*

*leg raises*

can remember reps and stuff.

raving it up tomorrow after a BBQ so will probably have a liquid fast for most of the later part of the day tomorrow.

Mast has arrived so will be running home and getting that in too


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

What do you do for a living mate? If you dont mind me asking! Seem to be inteligent and eat some bloody good food :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> What do you do for a living mate? If you dont mind me asking! Seem to be inteligent and eat some bloody good food


I was in sales for a technology company. Sometimes stressful, hard work, but fun and challenging

Corporate credit card funds my gauchos


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

test and mast in butt, party shoes on, grab the sunnies and rave


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> test and mast in butt, party shoes on, grab the sunnies and rave


You've forgot the little bag of narcotics ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You've forgot the little bag of narcotics ;-)


No I didn't


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I've just never been a fan, lol. Hache steaks (cos they're like burgers, are good) but no others


I should block you now!! Gay.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Innnn


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So finished at midnight got home at midnight popped a Valium and was out like a light

The wife made a cracking breakfast

However I've regressed slightly



And trying some damage limitation


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Breakfast looks good mate


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Did you actually post any progress pics in this thread yet? Couldn't spot any. Curious why this is going to be 'cardio heavy' and why you seem to be on a mission to drop weight; are you overweight somewhat?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Did you actually post any progress pics in this thread yet? Couldn't spot any. Curious why this is going to be 'cardio heavy' and why you seem to be on a mission to drop weight; are you overweight somewhat?


Nah, he just over indulges so makes up for it with lots of cardio lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Did you actually post any progress pics in this thread yet? Couldn't spot any. Curious why this is going to be 'cardio heavy' and why you seem to be on a mission to drop weight; are you overweight somewhat?


are you calling me fat!

ha ha, yeah i want to lose a little of the flab, don't need any more mass for my goals.

My problems are appetite and hedonism. not good for a cut


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hehe cool cool, nah there's nothing wrong with being overweight (I mean, the way I worded it, I didn't mean to make a big deal of it) - just realised I don't actually think I've seen a progress pic and just curious where you're at with things etc.. 

Sounds good with all the fine dining.. I'd definitely be all over that too!! :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Nah, he just over indulges so makes up for it with lots of cardio lol


guiltacise


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> are you calling me fat!
> 
> ha ha, yeah i want to lose a little of the flab, don't need any more mass for my goals.
> 
> My problems are appetite and hedonism. not good for a cut


Do you just cruise now then mate if you're just looking to maintain?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Do you just cruise now then mate if you're just looking to maintain?


250mg is standard dose, so i'm just going to stick with that for now.

The wife is due to drop in 8 weeks to need to try and get as much training as possible in before then


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

How was Saturday? You still recovering or was you sensible?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

So Sunday was a write off and Monday was too busy for training.

Today i hit the guiltacise and did about 8 rounds of bag work and about 40 mins on the cross trainer.

The zig zag of calories seems to beworking as i've gone from 88 to 90 back down to mid 87s today, but i did sweat like ****.

I have start and post re feed pics. I'm waiting to drop to 87 flat or lower and i'll get 3 up for comparison.

ps @Kristina stop pm'ing me for nudes. i'm a married man


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys, i lifted some weights

I really wanted to squat, but it seemed national squat day and everything seemed to be busy except the benches.

*Flat Bench*

100KG x 5

120KG x 5

130KG x 5

100KG rest pause 12,6,3

*Biceps*

EZ bar x 2 sets

Reverse curls EZ x 2 sets

hammer curls DB x 1 set

straight bar x 2 sets

thats my bicep work out for the month done!

*Triceps*

high rep super set on rope push downs and over head extentions x quite a few sets

*calves*

*good mornings*

80KG x 2 x 10

90KG x 3 x 10

did these nice a slow and put a stretch in, can definitely lift a lot more than that.

weight was 87.5KG

I also unleashed my innerbro and had BCAA's intra, but i've just eaten a sauasage and egg sandwich on white bread so the cosmos is still in equilibrium


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry guys, terrible week training and diet. I have been job interviewing and studying with what little spare time spent at the pub 'networking' but I have one job offer and a final with an amazing company . So its worth it.

I will probably be home based in my new role so it's interesting to think how it will affect training


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

High bar squat

140x 5x 5

Chins

Calves

Hams


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some photos..

Start relaxed 88.5



After first refeed 91



Today

87.5ish





I've also started taking dhacks proviron, will let you know if I notice anything. 3 days in and nothing so far as you expect

However since adding in mast I've been have some crazy sex dreams. Woke up grinding on Mrs piemans **** the other day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mast sends my libido mental!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mrs piemans cooked me a nice meal for painting our bedroom


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BRB ordering mast


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In between loads of house work and painting I got to the gym.

Wasn't feeling very good on the weight. Worked up to a very tough 130KG decline for 5 reps, supersetting with seated cable row.

I then did loads of bag work. I seemed to have awesome cardio, don't know where that came from, but it was fun. anyway, got stuck in traffic on the way home and got a bollocking for leaving a pregnant woman to pain, but i cooked a kick ass meal and all is forgiven.

picks to come (of food)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mid cookthe result



The thing on the right is garlic sauted mushrooms with crème fraiche, Dijon mustard, salt, pepper and meat juices with a parsley garnish


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Something amazing is about to be created


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Got some training in today. 4 rounds on the heavy bag

BNP

60 x 2 x 10

70 x 4 x 8

60 x F

Upright rows

60KG x 3 x 5

Seated calves

Lying leg curls

Oly squats

110KG x 3 x 10 (high rep squat shocker)

some sexy food shots incoming


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Starter

Main



Desert was special


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dinner from my italian wife


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Food porn in here


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Defo need dem der cooking skillz


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think dinner alone was about 1500 cals. The urge for cardio is high.

I should hit my half year target today so chances of being taken out for free beers is quite high


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I think dinner alone was about 1500 cals. The urge for cardio is high.
> 
> I should hit my half year target today so chances of being taken out for free beers is quite high


Your job involves quite a bit of beer drinking. Quite jealous lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Your job involves quite a bit of beer drinking. Quite jealous lol


Not just beer. Fine wine and spirits too.

And its my favourite type of beer.

Free beer


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Not just beer. Fine wine and spirits too.
> 
> And its my favourite type of beer.
> 
> Free beer


Yes we know you lucky fvck


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yes we know you lucky fvck


Well i just sent out the documents to my biggest deal for the company, so I guess training isn't happening tomorrow

However i got some in today

*Warm up*

Chest flies machine - pre exhaust xx with facepulls

*Incline Bench*

100KG x 3 x 8-10 (RPE at 8/9 on the last rep @TommyBananas)

*weighted dips*

BW + 20KG x 4 x 15

*Calves on leg press *

160KG x 5 sets x F

20 minutes on the cross trainer watching an Ali documentary.

I weighed in at 87.4KG without having poo'ed which was a shock as i expected a massive increase.

That carbonara had half a block of parmigiana in there, egg yolks, a pack of bacon and creme fraisce in.

ha ha ha.

food porn incoming, posh bacon and egg sandwich. Lining my belly for the liquid lunch


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

dat der RPE training ! :thumb:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Starter
> View attachment 173391
> 
> 
> ...


What on gods gracious earth is that divine apple creation?!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BigKid said:


> What on gods gracious earth is that divine apple creation?!


The outside was chocolate (tasted like white chocolate) the stem was candy. The core was iced. The middle was apple flavored sorbet and gelato with white choc.

Mental hah

Today's breakfast


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> The outside was chocolate (tasted like white chocolate) the stem was candy. The core was iced. The middle was apple flavored sorbet and gelato with white choc.
> 
> Mental hah
> 
> ...


Good god man that's my kind of dessert


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did I mention work buys food on Wednesday? Today =pizza


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

In as usual for your logs.

IMO you can definitely out train a poor diet even with no training plan. However, when off gear you're screwed.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

empzb said:


> In as usual for your logs.
> 
> IMO you can definitely out train a poor diet even with no training plan. However, when off gear you're screwed.


the solution is obvious, isn't it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Been so busy going life stiff that I only just did my first work out in 2 weeks.

Bench

100kg x5x12

Chins, probably 100 overall

Loads of push downs

Chest flies

Been mental, job hunting paid off well, have 2 great offers to chose from.

Also sent to the UFC in Berlin and also Weller/The Who in Hyde Park. So its not all work


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

starter today


----------

